# Upper Timing Chain Guide (56K)



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Pulled that out of my S14 yesterday. Have been hearing a rattling since I got the car but after I put in the Nismo Motor Mounts yesterday I noticed that it got louder and I could feel the thump from the front of the valve cover suddenly so I felt I needed to yank it out. 

You can see how far the chain wore into the plastic guide... the crack propagates all the way through the metal cover and was barely hanging on. Rattling is now gone and engine runs a whole lot smoother. I think the rattling may have been picked up by the knock sensor during normal operation.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yeah, there has been so many threads on here about a ticking noise coming from the front of the engine and it being the timing chain guide. i honestly don't know anyone who still has there's in. you're lucky it didn't screw up anything internally.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, there has been so many threads on here about a ticking noise coming from the front of the engine and it being the timing chain guide. i honestly don't know anyone who still has there's in. you're lucky it didn't screw up anything internally.



shit im sure i still have it........it does tick.....should i remove it? or is there a thread on how to do it..?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah, there has been so many threads on here about a ticking noise coming from the front of the engine and it being the timing chain guide. i honestly don't know anyone who still has there's in. you're lucky it didn't screw up anything internally.


Yeah actually I've just been really busy and I knew about removing it, just didn't have a lot of time. I set aside a whole bunch of time this weekend to do a lot of maintenance I've been needing to do and decided it had to come out. Good thing I got to it when I did because it was becoming more than a "tick"... more like a "thunk, thunk, thunk..." Its running MUCH quieter now and I think power is slightly better though that may be psychologically attributed to my relief that it is done.

And no there isn't really a writeup. Shouldn't need one either, its just a simple process of removing valve cover, remove two 12mm bolts holding the piece in and bolting the valve cover back down... following FSM procedures for the valve cover of course.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Loki said:


> shit im sure i still have it........it does tick.....should i remove it? or is there a thread on how to do it..?


are you being sarcastic or serious? i can't tell.....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> are you being sarcastic or serious? i can't tell.....



im serious dude!!!!!! do i have to replace the valve cover gasket again (brand new about 3 months)

wtf!!! my KA is in risk for its life and you ask that question!!!!!!? <---- ok this part was sarcastic LOL


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i'm not sure if you have to replace the gasket, i just happend to be replacing my gasket when i saw the guide was broken off and sitting on my chain. its really easy to do.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Loki said:


> im serious dude!!!!!! do i have to replace the valve cover gasket again (brand new about 3 months)


No, you don't have to replace the gasket as long as it's in good condition.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

rogoman said:


> No, you don't have to replace the gasket as long as it's in good condition.


thats what i needed to know, because i cant find a gasket here for my car.


----------

